# HeatShrinks?



## masterskittle (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, I have a cable mod kit to make my case have better airflow, etc. Im pretty sure heatshrinks go on the end of the cable sleeves to make the cable sleeve be tight to the cable. But how do you make them 'shrink'. Can I do this with tools around my house?

Thanks,
Masterskittle-


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

Try a hairdryer.... "heat...shrink" :wink:


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Anything that creates heat. Even a match.


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

I have found that if you wave a lighter just under them it works good. But be careful not to get to close because it will leave burn spots.


----------



## manofsorrow (Feb 5, 2006)

the best method is a heat gun (about 10-$20) they'll heat up quick and normally dont leave burn marks.


----------

